# Amazon Kindle über Smartphone



## PcGamer512 (20. Juni 2015)

*Amazon Kindle über Smartphone*

Hallo,

ich bin heute auf ein Buch gestoßen, was ich echt gerne lesen würde, nur ist es über Kindle, was man aber mit einem Smartphone auch nutzen kann.
Nun die Frage wenn ich das Buch was dieses ist: Der Hacker: Thriller eBook: Henry Rohmer: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop kaufen würde, muss ich dann dieses unlimited programm auch noch bezahlen jeden Monat?

Oder ist "kindleunlimited" soetwas wie aamzon Prime Instant Video, wo man als Prime kunde Filme gratis gucken kann und wenn man prime nicht hat dass man es kaufen muss/kann?


Lange rede kurzer Sinn, kann ich mir dieses Buch oben 1x für 2.99€ kaufen und immer wieder durchlesen ohne das Programm mitzunutzen?

Danke


----------



## Stueppi (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Amazon Kindle über Smartphone*

Da steht doch Kaufen ODER Gratis mit Unlimited und dazu steht da noch das Kindle unlimited  ein Abosystem ist.


----------



## PcGamer512 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Amazon Kindle über Smartphone*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Da steht doch Kaufen ODER Gratis mit Unlimited und dazu steht da noch das Kindle unlimited  ein Abosystem ist.



Ich dachte nur, dass es evtl. ja in PRime mitenthalten ist.
Danke!


----------

